# ФИЛОСОФИЯ И КУЛЬТУРА > Рецепты кухни Кришны >  Как сделать пышное тесто без кефира/дрожжей/закваски/яиц?

## Алексей Назин

Харе Кришна  :vanca calpa: 
Ищу рецепт пышного теста без использования дрожжей, кефира и завкаски. Моя немецкая дотошность не даёт мне покоя, потому что грибы вайшнавы не едят, а кефир содержит дрожжи, самодеоьная закваска тоже содержит дрожжи. Как быть?  Ведь это уже нехорошие ингредиенты, Кришне  таку выпечку уже не предложить. А хоется печь такие же пышные булочки, как на дрожжах. Может нужно просто правильно добавить разрыхлитель? И чем заменять яйца в различных случаях, чтобы заменитель выполнял ту же функцию в тесте, что и они?

----------


## Bhishma das

Без дрожжей, будь то дикие или культурные  :smilies: , пышного теста или хлеба не получится.

В многочисленных рецептах 1 (одно) куриное яйцо обычно заменяют половиной среднего спелого банана.

Харе Кришна!

----------


## Ади Раса дд

Рецепт мягкого теста, как дрожжевое.
400-420 гр мука просеянной. И тут только белая пойдет. Либо 2 сорт.
12 гр разрыхлитель
0,5 ч л соды
1 ч.л. соль
2 ч.л. сахара
Все это смешиваем и делаем посередине лунку,
туда выливаем:
160 гр растопленного сливочное масло
100 мл теплого йогурта
1,5 ст л смет 15%
15 мл лимонного сока
Замешиваем МЯГКОЕ тесто, сверху смазываем его маслом и оставляет на 20 мин
под пленкой. Тесто потом - должно слегка прилипать к рукам, просто смазываем руки маслом. 
Потому что если добавить еще муки, то изделия будут жесткими...
Делим на равные кусочки, либо печем целиком,
либо лепим пирожки, ватрушки и т.д. Сверху смазываем сливками. 
Печем 25-30 мин на 200 градусах в разогретой духовке.

----------

